# Festplatte vibriert - gescheit entkoppeln?



## marduk (14. Januar 2009)

Hey,

ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.

Weiß nicht ob ich richtig hier bin, aber in der Beschreibung von "Luftkühlung" steht Silent-Lösungen ... und genau das brauche ich.


Ich habe vor mir demnächst eine Wasserkühlung einzubauen, bin aber noch nicht hundertprozentig sicher ob ich es wirklich machen soll.
Ich bin ein totaler Fan von silent PC's, gibt nichts angenehmeres vorallem weil ich während ich für die Uni lerne meinen PC meist an habe und da nervt mich ein Vibrieren tierisch.


Ich besitze ein Cooler Master HAF 932 Gehäuse, bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Case. Doch mein Problem ist die Festplatte, ist eine Maxtor STM3750330AS, welche auch recht ruhig im Lesen/Schreiben ist. Auch die Festplattenumdrehungen sind angenehm. 
Das Gehäuse hat Plastikrahmen welche mit so Gummipfröpfeln in die Festplatte gehen, eigentlich sollte diese entkopplung ganz okay sein, aber irgendwie ists bei mir kacke!
Das gibt Vibrationen an mein Gehäuse sodass alles scheppert, da werd ich echt verrückt. Jetzt habe ich rechts und links noch so art Klebeschaumstoff reingemacht zwischen Gehäuse und Plastikrahmen, sodass alles fest sitzt und ein paar weitere Vibrationen aufgefangen werden. Aber es ist immernoch.

Wenn ich das Problem nämlich nicht beheben kann, seh ich kaum Sinn mir eine "leise" Wakü anzuschaffen, wenn die Festplatte das ganze Case rödeln lässt!

Habt ihr eine gute Empfehlung für eine gescheite Entkopplung? Festplatte sollte dabei auch nicht wirklich überhitzt werden. Momentan läuft sie mit 25°c, sollte auch nicht vieeel heißer werden.

Gibt es preiswerte, gescheite Entkopplungs"boxen"? 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, ich werd sonst noch wahnsinnig 

LG,
marduk


----------



## o!m (15. Januar 2009)

y33H@ hat ein sehr gutes HowTo geschrieben,  da steht u.a. was über Festplatten drin und Links zu empfehlenswerten industriell gefertigten Produkten findest Du dort auch.

Oder selber machen.


----------



## Shibi (15. Januar 2009)

Die einfachste und gleichzeitig beste Methode zur Entkopplung ist ein sogenanntes Shoggy Sandwich.
Die Materialien hierfür gibt es im Baumarkt für ein paar Euro zu kaufen. Du brauchst zwei von den schwarzen Matten udn eien Orange, dann schneidest du sie zurecht, klebst sie aufeinander und legst die Festplatte drauf.
Ich garantiere dir, dass die Vibrationen zu 100% geschluckt werden. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Januar 2009)

oder du hängst sie mit gummis auf


----------



## o!m (15. Januar 2009)

So hab ich es gemacht. Leider sind die Bilder aus dem Thread nicht mehr da, daher ist das ganze nicht mehr so anschaulich.


----------



## tj3011 (15. Januar 2009)

Ich habe meine mit Hosengummis entkoppelt wie in der PCGH beschrieben.
seitdem vibriert mein case garnicht mehr


----------



## marduk (15. Januar 2009)

Habt ihr vielleicht ein Bild davon?  das wäre echt super!


----------



## o!m (15. Januar 2009)

Bei mir sieht es so aus:


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (15. Januar 2009)

Kauf dir eine Entkopplung,

@Shibi 
Davon halte ich nicht viel, hatte das selber mal so, das isoliert extrem von der Unterseite.
Die platte direkt wurde nicht viel wärmer, aber die bauteile an der unterseite wurden extrem heiss.
ob das auf die dauer so gut ist ka...
aber die Entkopplung war schon der hammer

Ihr wisst ja schon das die PCGH den Beitrag per Entkopplung mit Gummis, zurückgezogen hat.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Januar 2009)

mit welcher begründung


----------



## marduk (15. Januar 2009)

o!m schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es so aus:




Sehr Cool danke! Wo gibts sowas und was kostet sowas? 

Bzw wie heißt son gummi?
Werd dann morgen mal im Bauhaus schaeun!
LG


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (15. Januar 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> mit welcher begründung



kann ich dir jetzt gar nimmer genau sagen,
ich kuck morgen mal ob ich es finde, dann sag ich dir die seiten zahl und die heft Nummer.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Januar 2009)

alles klar thx


----------

